# Hinge magnets



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

O K after seeing & hearing how Chris & Rob love the "Hinge Magnets" I couldn't take it any more:whistling2:
Had 100 on my door step Today. Handed a bunch out & can't wait to hear about them:thumbsup:
I'm hoping for a winner. We don't do much new construction but many of our projects are repaints on newly purchased homes.
Have 1 Monday with 27 doors.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah,that would be great if there was not any residual over spray under them, but I wonder.Are they too good to be true?


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

I'll run a piece of tape on the flat part of the hinge if I am worried, like if the screws are not flush, just a precaution, especially when they get old.
For the very top pin, I set a small, square piece of tape on it to cover the pin.
After primer and sanding, I give them a look see.
I have been using them for 3 years and would not think of going back.
It is so much easier to spray the doors while they are hanging. I never have to worry about stripping screws out or doors not fitting.
Sometimes you have a little paint on them, but clean up is nothing.

When you take them (after the paint is dry) you can run a putty knife along the barrell and door and remove them. Stack them flat and later you can just peel the paint off. I usually have my helper do it while he is tending my pot. It may seem like a hassle, but they are worth it.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Rob,

How do you get the bottom of the door?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

bikerboy said:


> Rob,
> 
> How do you get the bottom of the door?


is it that important on int?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

It used to be a PITA, when the doors were moved to the garage, he'd have the guy tending pot while he sprayed walls run a roller over them, if they were not preprimed (although he always primes the preprimed).

But now, instead of moving the doors to the garage, he uses the Erecta Rack (one of PT's sponsors) and hit them with the roller, Robert, the one who had to manhandle the doors, loves it!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

RCP said:


> It used to be a PITA, when the doors were moved to the garage, he'd have the guy tending pot while he sprayed walls run a roller over them, if they were not preprimed (although he always primes the preprimed).
> 
> But now, instead of moving the doors to the garage, we use the Erecta Rack (one of PT's sponsors) and hit them with the roller, Robert, the one who had to manhandle the doors, loves it!


how much did you just get paid for that post, or are you on contract?:jester:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I wanna be like JP when I grow up!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> is it that important on int?


Yeah, most warranties require the top and bottom to be painted. One of my guys, uses this funky flat angled painting pad. For the life of me I cant remember what its called, really gimmicky looking though. He runs the bottoms of the doors with those, while they're still hung.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> how much did you just get paid for that post, or are you on contract?:jester:


I was thinking the same thing. I am way behind on these endorsement deals.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Wait till you see my new vacuum!:whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> Wait till you see my new vacuum!:whistling2:


I am still waiting to see you in the Behr and HD jacket.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I am still waiting to see you in the Behr and HD jacket.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Turn that frown upside down sunshine. :jester:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Turn that frown upside down sunshine. :jester:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> It used to be a PITA, when the doors were moved to the garage, he'd have the guy tending pot while he sprayed walls run a roller over them, if they were not preprimed (although he always primes the preprimed).
> 
> But now, instead of moving the doors to the garage, he uses the Erecta Rack (one of PT's sponsors) and hit them with the roller, Robert, the one who had to manhandle the doors, loves it!


 What do you mean hit them with a roller? Tops and bottoms only? 

You spray them in place then move them to the rack before you do the walls and trim correct?

I don't do much NC either, in fact its been 3 years since I have done one. I know I would probably not be nearly as efficient as you guys.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Now I have totally derailed Aaron's thread! Sorry.

Rob sprays the trim and doors hanging, (spraying the top edge of the door)
Come back the next day, move the doors to the rack, use a weenie roller to hit the bottoms, mask the trim and spray the walls.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Cool, got a call last week about some NC. 300 tract homes so I may be asking you more questions if you don't mind. 

Sorry for the hijack as well Aaron.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Cool, got a call last week about some NC. 300 tract homes so I may be asking you more questions if you don't mind.
> 
> Sorry for the hijack as well Aaron.


Rob did a lot of tract back in the day, now the ones we do are spec homes, custom builders and owner/builders. We have done several condo/townhouse developments here as well. You get them lined up right and you can go thru and prep, prime and paint several at a time. It is not always the "blow and go" mentality most think of.
There are a lot of ways you can improve your productivity without sacrificing quality.


----------



## dim715 (Feb 22, 2010)

is there a specific company you guys get your hinge magnets from?i want some good ones that i can use over again.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

dim715 said:


> is there a specific company you guys get your hinge magnets from?i want some good ones that i can use over again.


These are the only ones we have ever used.
http://www.hingemag.com/

The magnetics last forever, it is the clear plastic that fails after many uses.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> is it that important on int?


It depends for whom the work is being done. High end customs, almost always yes. We did work for a guy who came in with a mirror on a kind of radio antenna. He looked at the tops and bottoms of doors.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

RCP said:


> I wanna be like JP when I grow up!


Disliked by a majority of PT's members?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> Disliked by a majority of PT's members?


LOL, think I have a lock on that at times!:whistling2:

Yes, Rob has had the "mirror" guys out before. 
It can be a warranty issue, moisture can still get in, and it is in some specs.


----------

